# Gift ideas for plumber



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

My buddy just got his ticket and i'd like to get him a gift. My limit is $50. Ideas?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

A Home Depot " How to do Plumbing" book? Hard cover of course.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

A Leatherman is a good gift and very useful.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Haha awesome! Oh and he already has a leatherman.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't know what he need, I just bought 2 nice small flashlights at my local Ferguson (one for me and the second one for a gift). It's a USB rechargeable, water resistant, magnetic and also can be use it as a power bank to charge a phone. Looks pretty cool and it's in your budget (I'll post a pic for you later). Another gift can be a Visa pre-paid card so he can spend it in what/how he need it.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

.....


----------



## FixItAll (Apr 21, 2014)

This may be more than $50, but I have bought as a gift for plumbers before. Maybe you can find a used one. Upper left seat


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

Husky Quad Drive SAE Ratcheting Wrench Set (2-Piece)
I think this is an awesome set to have in your tool bag each wrench fits 4 sizes no limit to the depth I use them all the time plus there on sale in my area for $11 I think when I bought them 2-3 years ago the set was $30-40


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Get him a gift card to Best Buy or a sporting goods store and let him buy his own tools.

I appreciate the thought, but I really do not want someone else trying to decide what tools I want in my bag.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Get him a gift card to Best Buy or a sporting goods store and let him buy his own tools.
> 
> I appreciate the thought, but I really do not want someone else trying to decide what tools I want in my bag.



Use a lot of tools on your velvet throne in the office?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Get him a gift card to Best Buy or a sporting goods store and let him buy his own tools.
> 
> I appreciate the thought, but I really do not want someone else trying to decide what tools I want in my bag.


You're lucky Mr Biz, $50.00 in a gift card plus Sierra's account (unlimited) in Amazon.... you'll have a nice Christmas this year :laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

$50 buys 5 table dances here in Atlanta.....................................................


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Use a lot of tools on your velvet throne in the office?


Small ones. This is my new tool bag. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> $50 buys 5 table dances here in Atlanta.....................................................


I'm 20 so I need to wait another year to know what's that :laughing:.......


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

http://teespring.com/plumber-2015


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Getting a little late for delivery, but cafepress.com has some great plumbing related (or any other profession) gifts.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> .....


 is that the one that is rechargeable


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

now if he a real good buddy why not give him the gift that keeps on giving?? it might come in more handy than any tool


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.plumbsource.net/product/4528/Angle-On-Dual-Kwik-Tite-Wrench-Set.html 
Best angle stop tool I've found yet. Love it


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I picked up several Trayvax wallets and put a Visa gift card in it so they can take their families to dinner. Nice wallets too


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/faucet-and-sink-installer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bucket-Boss...205?pt=Tool_Boxes_Storage&hash=item58af9d5e8d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MILWAUKEE-4...09219931?pt=US_Hand_Tools&hash=item27eebf025b


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

jc-htownplumber said:


> is that the one that is rechargeable


Yes sir......


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> Yes sir......


That's cool how much was that one. I have had the past generation flashlights from nevo but my biggest gripe on them is that they would swallow batteries. And that the red ring would always break if you dropped it


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

jc-htownplumber said:


> That's cool how much was that one. I have had the past generation flashlights from nevo but my biggest gripe on them is that they would swallow batteries. And that the red ring would always break if you dropped it


Paid around $30.00


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't believe no one said the best gift of all. The gift of Plumbing Zone. And it's free.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I got this last year as an ornament


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> .....


 try the rechargeable redline it's a little bigger but you just charge it in the truck. Awesome.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

hawkeye77 said:


> Husky Quad Drive SAE Ratcheting Wrench Set (2-Piece)
> I think this is an awesome set to have in your tool bag each wrench fits 4 sizes no limit to the depth I use them all the time plus there on sale in my area for $11 I think when I bought them 2-3 years ago the set was $30-40



Do you have link? Thx.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> try the rechargeable redline it's a little bigger but you just charge it in the truck. Awesome.



Wouldn't you know it...out of stock on their website!


----------



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

ibeplumber said:


> Do you have link? Thx.


 http://m.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Quad-Drive-SAE-Ratcheting-Wrench-Set-2-Piece-HQRRW2PCSAE/204759283/


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

get him a flask...


----------

